
John Hunter’s World Peace Game, Roger Ebert, and the PLATO System - brianstorms
https://medium.com/@brianstorms/the-story-of-john-hunters-world-peace-game-roger-ebert-and-the-plato-system-4b3bb571fa2
======
JoeAltmaier
I remember Plato. In our lab, it was used mostly to play John Daleske's
Empire, a space game. It was graphical and the coolest thing around!

Then years later, working on 802.11 radio drivers, I ran into John at a job.
One of my youthful heroes! And a regular guy, plugging away writing software
for industry.

Anyway, most folks who saw Plato were affected by it. Lightyears ahead of
other text-terminal computers of the time.

~~~
8bitsrule
I remember seeing one - a time when I'd never seen a terminal that wasn't an
ASR-33 teletype - hidden way back in the faculty section of a college computer
department. I was given 15 minutes to try out 'Oregon Trail'. Mindblowing
display concept.

PLATO definitely looked like an inevitable future. Unfortunately, in most
places the educational establishment was not ready for it. Even 10-15 years
later most people still wondered what use home computers could have. Recipes?
Games? Tax returns? Anything else?

------
krallja
My aunt gave me the author’s book as a gift a few years ago. It was quite an
astounding read.

~~~
cnasc
I loved The Friendly Orange Glow. I wish people currently put more emphasis on
the “fast round trip” like the PLATO designers did

------
tibbydudeza
I studied at the University of the Western Cape in South Africa and we had a
Plato system donated by Control Data for e-learning.

It was rather awesome esp when I discovered the games "directory" ... it had a
asteroids clone.

~~~
rbanffy
This is very impressive. That'd have required a lot of bandwidth between the
computer and the terminal. Did it have the plasma screen or was one of the
later CRT-based ones?

------
toss1
Also of note, Ray Ozzie, who was best known for creating Lotus Notes (later
causing IBM to purchase Lotus), also worked on PLATO [1] while an undergrad at
U of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign, and Lotus Notes was based in part on his
experiences using the PLATO Notes group messaging system

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ray_Ozzie](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ray_Ozzie)

------
pnathan
I have to wonder what the best in class teaching systems are for computers
these days. Not "edutainment", but real educational approaches.

------
davidf18
Ebert newspaper articles from 1962 are in the medium article. Discusses
helping high school students using PLATO in 1962!

